# nope!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2017)

Poll issues!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2017)

Uggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Disregard this thread. 

I was half way though the poll and for some reason it posted.... 

I dislike the the fact that I can't fix the poll. There's a hour plus of work down the drain!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 20, 2017)

I won't tell anyone how to vote, but I think the winner is clear on this thread...

(Edited to say: this was a joke referring to the empty poll above. Figured I'd best explain before I got in trouble...)


----------

